# 01087 - Basic Setting Not Performed



## mk1wideboy (Jul 20, 2011)

When trying to do a TBA on my polo 1.4 16v AHW I keep getting this fault code which won't clear, and I keep getting an ERROR on TBA.

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US

Control Module Part Number: 036 906 014 BM
Component and/or Version: MARELLI 4CV 3149
Software Coding: 00031
Work Shop Code: WSC 00788
1 Fault Found:
01087 - Basic Setting Not Performed
35-00 - -


Throttle body is clean, and throttle cable has enough slack. I even disconnected the cable.

Anybody got any ideas to the fault?


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

I think this is your problem:
*VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US*


----------



## mk1wideboy (Jul 20, 2011)

jetta said:


> I think this is your problem:
> *VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US*


Whats wrong with this version? It seems to work ok otherwise. I had other faults which cleared no problem. It's reading the measuring blocks with no problems.


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

On MK3, the TB gets stupid sometimes. If you disconnect both battery terminals, negative 1st of course, touch them together for about 30 seconds, then hook them back up, positive 1st. 

Try to clear the code, then adapt. make sure its key on engine off.


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

version 409.1 is outdated and unsupported. need to update

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1wideboy (Jul 20, 2011)

I've tried disconnecting the battery and joining the leads together with no success.

Have also tried VCDS Lite software and I got the same results as using 409.1

I have noticed that measuring block 005 zone 4 (Throttle valve control part operating conditions) has a "1", second digit from the right, in the 8 digit number block. Which seems to mean that the voltage between throttle valve potentiometer (G69) and throttle valve positioner potentiometer (G88) is outside the tolerance.

Would this be the reason that the TBA won't run and the 01087 fault won't clear? If so, is it a TB fault or ECU fault?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No 409 household cleaner will not work here.


Use VCDS lite to commence!!!!!!!!!!

The power of VCDS lite can be found here dopey.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/


----------

